# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruine afscheiding rond ovulatie

## karin1976

hallo

Ik ben 34 jaar ik zou nu ongeveer moeten ovuleren en ik heb bruine afscheiding. Ik heb dat nooit, maar dan ook echt nooit. Wel bruine afscheiding voordat ik ongesteld moet worden. maar echt nooit tijdens ovulatie. Ik ben dus 2 weken terug ongesteld geworden en heb wel 2 weken daarvoor kunstmatige inseminatie gedaan omdat ik een zwangerschapswens heb. Omdat de ongesteldheid die daarop kwam niet anders was dan normaal ging ik er van uit dat ik niet zwanger was. Ik ben altijd erg regelmatig. nooit bloedingen tussendoor. mijn cyclus gaat eigenlijk al vanaf mijn 13e volgens het boekje. maar nu ik rond de ovulatie donkere afscheiding heb ga ik wel ff achter mijn oren krabben.
Ik lees op het internet dat donkere afscheiding rond ovulatie niet zo raar is. maar ik heb het nog noooooooooooit gehad? Zou het kunnen dat ik toch zwanger ben? verder heb ik trouwens geen verschijnselen die zwangerschapsverschijnselen kunnen zijn. Herkent iemand dit?

groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Karin,

Het komt inderdaad vaker voor dat vrouwen last hebben van een bruine afscheiding tijdens de ovulatie. Aangezien jij een kunstmatige inseminatie gehad hebt weet ik natuurlijk niet of dit voor jou ook geldt. Ik denk dat je gewoon even moet afwachten totdat je kunt testen op een zwangerschap ja/nee.
Dus we gaan duimen voor je dat het een zwangerschap is, want ik neem aan dat jullie natuurlijk een grote kinderwens hebben!

Succes! 
Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## karin1976

hoi sylvia

bedankt voor je reactie. heb inmiddels al een test gedaan en ben helaas niet zwanger. maar het was ook wel te verwachten aangezien mijn menstruatie niet anders was dan normaal, dus het was ook geen pseudo menstruatie..

gr karin

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Karin,

Wat jammer dat de zwangerschap mislukt is. Maar de menstruatie is in ieder geval nu niet anders dan normaal. Gaan jullie voor nog een poging kunstmatige inseminatie?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## karin1976

hallo sylvia

nou het is niet jullie, maar jij, want ik ben alleen.Ik wil dus bewust alleenstaande moeder(BAM) worden Ik heb 16 pogingen gehad nu ongeveer. Ik neem nu ff pauze. waarschijnlijk heb ik toch te veel stress waardoor het elke keer mislukt. Dus ik neem pauze voor een aantal maanden

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Karin,

Ik vind het eigenlijk best een goede instelling om bewust alleenstaande moeder te willen worden. Zo geef je een goed voorbeeld dat vrouwen het ook best alleen kunnen!
16 Pogingen zijn wel behoorlijk wat, geheel logisch dat je even een kleine pauze wilt nemen.
Neem de tijd om even van alle stress te bekomen, en hopelijk heb je de volgende keer succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

